# Package conflicts



## jewsofeast (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi,

I've some corrupt packages in my system, will like repair those. 

Here is the list 


```
pkg_version -v
.............
pkg_version: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
pkg_version: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
kde4-4.4.5_1                        <   needs updating (port has 4.5.2)
kde4-icons-oxygen-4.4.5             <   needs updating (port has 4.5.2)
kde4-shared-mime-info-1.0           =   up-to-date with port
kde4-xdg-env-1.0                    =   up-to-date with port
pkg_version: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
kdeaccessibility-4.4.5              <   needs updating (port has 4.5.2)
pkg_version: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
pkg_version: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
kdeadmin-4.4.5                      <   needs updating (port has 4.5.2)
pkg_version: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
pkg_version: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
kdeartwork-4.4.5                    <   needs updating (port has 4.5.2)
pkg_version: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
kdebase-4.4.5                       <   needs updating (port has 4.5.2)
pkg_version: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
kdebase-runtime-4.4.5               <   needs updating (port has 4.5.2)
pkg_version: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
pkg_version: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
kdebase-workspace-4.4.5             <   needs updating (port has 4.5.2)
pkg_version: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
kdeedu-4.4.5                        <   needs updating (port has 4.5.2)
pkg_version: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
kdegames-4.4.5                      <   needs updating (port has 4.5.2)
pkg_version: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
kdegraphics-4.4.5                   <   needs updating (port has 4.5.2)
kdehier-1.0_11                      =   up-to-date with port
pkg_version: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
kdelibs-4.4.5                       <   needs updating (port has 4.5.2)
pkg_version: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
kdemultimedia-4.4.5                 <   needs updating (port has 4.5.2)
pkg_version: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
pkg_version: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
kdenetwork-4.4.5                    <   needs updating (port has 4.5.2)
pkg_version: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
pkg_version: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
kdepim-4.4.5                        <   needs updating (port has 4.4.6)
pkg_version: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
pkg_version: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
kdepim-runtime-4.4.5                <   needs updating (port has 4.4.6)
pkg_version: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
pkg_version: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
kdepimlibs-4.4.5                    <   needs updating (port has 4.5.2)
pkg_version: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
pkg_version: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
kdeplasma-addons-4.4.5              <   needs updating (port has 4.5.2)
pkg_version: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
pkg_version: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
kdesdk-4.4.5                        <   needs updating (port has 4.5.2)
pkg_version: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
pkg_version: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
kdetoys-4.4.5                       <   needs updating (port has 4.5.2)
pkg_version: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
pkg_version: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
kdeutils-4.4.5                      <   needs updating (port has 4.5.2)
pkg_version: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
pkg_version: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
kdewebdev-4.4.5                     <   needs updating (port has 4.5.2)
mDNSResponder-214.3.2_1             =   up-to-date with port
pkg_version: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
marble-4.4.5                        <   needs updating (port has 4.5.2)
meanwhile-1.0.2_2                   =   up-to-date with port
mkfontdir-1.0.5                     =   up-to-date with port
mkfontscale-1.0.7                   =   up-to-date with port
mpeg4ip-libmp4v2-1.6.1              =   up-to-date with port
mysql-client-5.1.51_1               =   up-to-date with port
mysql-server-5.1.51_1               =   up-to-date with port
neon29-0.29.3_1                     <   needs updating (port has 0.29.4)
netpbm-10.26.64_4                   =   up-to-date with port
nspr-4.8.6                          =   up-to-date with port
open-motif-2.2.3_6                  =   up-to-date with port
openbabel-2.2.3                     =   up-to-date with port
openjpeg-1.3_2                      =   up-to-date with port
openldap-client-2.4.23              =   up-to-date with port
openslp-1.2.1_3                     =   up-to-date with port
orc-0.4.10                          =   up-to-date with port
ortp-0.13.0_1                       =   up-to-date with port
p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3            =   up-to-date with port
p5-XML-Parser-2.40                  =   up-to-date with port
p5-type1inst-0.6.1_5                =   up-to-date with port
pango-1.28.1                        =   up-to-date with port
pciids-20101005                     =   up-to-date with port
pcre-8.10                           =   up-to-date with port
peps-2.0_4                          =   up-to-date with port
perl-threaded-5.10.1_2              =   up-to-date with port
pkg_version: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
phonon-4.4.2                        =   up-to-date with port
pkg_version: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
phonon-gstreamer-4.4.2              =   up-to-date with port
pkg_version: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
phonon-xine-4.4.2                   =   up-to-date with port
pixman-0.16.6                       =   up-to-date with port
pkg-config-0.25_1                   =   up-to-date with port
pl-libgadu-1.9.0,1                  =   up-to-date with port
png-1.4.3                           =   up-to-date with port
policykit-0.9_6                     =   up-to-date with port
policykit-qt-0.9.3_1                <   needs updating (port has 0.9.4)
polkit-0.96_2                       =   up-to-date with port
poppler-0.12.4                      =   up-to-date with port
poppler-data-0.4.3                  =   up-to-date with port
poppler-qt4-0.12.4                  =   up-to-date with port
popt-1.14_1                         <   needs updating (port has 1.16)
portaudit-0.5.15                    =   up-to-date with port
portmaster-3.0                      =   up-to-date with port
printproto-1.0.4                    =   up-to-date with port
pth-2.0.7                           =   up-to-date with port
py26-cairo-1.8.8_1                  =   up-to-date with port
py26-gobject-2.21.1                 =   up-to-date with port
py26-gstreamer-0.10.19              =   up-to-date with port
py26-gtk-2.17.0_4                   =   up-to-date with port
py26-libxml2-2.7.7                  =   up-to-date with port
python26-2.6.6                      =   up-to-date with port
qca-2.0.2                           =   up-to-date with port
qca-ossl-2.0.0.b3_4                 =   up-to-date with port
qimageblitz-0.0.4_4                 <   needs updating (port has 0.0.6)
pkg_version: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
qt4-dbus-4.6.3                      =   up-to-date with port
pkg_version: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
```

I've tried portmaster but it wants to me deinstall certain packages which are required by other components. 

Best,

David


----------



## jewsofeast (Oct 21, 2010)

I guess I managed to resolve package conflicts with


```
portmaster -u
```

it cleared some but then it returned an error -


```
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```

How to resolve this.

Best,

David


----------



## jewsofeast (Oct 21, 2010)

Got that moving by doing 


```
portmaster -a
```

And ended up with another error -


```
GThread-ERROR **: file gthread-posix.c: line 141 (g_thread_impl_init): error 'Function not implemented' during 'pthread_getschedparam (pthread_self(), &policy, &sched)'
aborting..
```

I guess I need to remove pth and install pth-hard. When I try to remove pth it lists packages that depend on it and says unable to remove.

Here are the dependent packages -


```
pkg_delete pth-2.0.7
pkg_delete: package 'pth-2.0.7' is required by these other packages
and may not be deinstalled:
libassuan-2.0.0
gnupg-2.0.15
gpgme-1.3.0
kdepimlibs-4.4.5
kdeadmin-4.4.5
kdebase-workspace-4.4.5
kdeartwork-4.4.5
kdenetwork-4.4.5
kdepim-runtime-4.4.5
kdepim-4.4.5
kdeplasma-addons-4.4.5
kdesdk-4.4.5
kdetoys-4.4.5
kdeutils-4.4.5
kdewebdev-4.4.5
kde4-4.4.5_1
python26-2.6.6
xcb-proto-1.6
glib-2.24.2
gio-fam-backend-2.24.2
pango-1.28.1
ghostscript8-8.71_6
teTeX-base-3.0_20
dvipdfmx-20100328
freetype-tools-1.3.1_8
cm-super-0.3.4_3
dvipsk-tetex-5.95a_5
xdvik-tetex-22.84.16_2
teTeX-3.0_4
latex-cjk-4.8.2_4
zh-docproj-0.1.20060303_4
peps-2.0_4
jadetex-3.13_6
docproj-jadetex-1.17_4
qt4-corelib-4.6.3_1
automoc4-0.9.88_1
desktop-file-utils-0.15_2
jdk-1.6.0.3p4_18
soprano-2.5.2
dbus-glib-0.88
avahi-app-0.6.27_2
consolekit-0.4.1_4
enchant-1.6.0
gstreamer-0.10.30
gstreamer-plugins-0.10.30,3
gstreamer-plugins-bad-0.10.20,3
gstreamer-plugins-good-0.10.25,3
ORBit2-2.14.18_1
py26-gstreamer-0.10.19
libnice-0.0.13
farsight2-0.0.21
hal-0.5.14_9
gstreamer-ffmpeg-0.10.11_1
gstreamer-plugins-ugly-0.10.16,3
gstreamer-plugins-a52dec-0.10.16,3
gstreamer-plugins-dts-0.10.20,3
gstreamer-plugins-dvd-0.10.16,3
gstreamer-plugins-libpng-0.10.25,3
gstreamer-plugins-mad-0.10.16,3
gstreamer-plugins-ogg-0.10.30,3
gstreamer-plugins-pango-0.10.30,3
gstreamer-plugins-theora-0.10.30,3
gstreamer-plugins-vorbis-0.10.30,3
gstreamer-plugins-xvid-0.10.20,3
libIDL-0.8.14_1
gconf2-2.28.1_1
```

How to go about it. The core dump error is still there.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 21, 2010)

The packages are not corrupted.  There is only an irregular, unintended syntax in one (or more) of the lines describing the install in /var/db/pkg.  Someone posted a one-liner fix, but here, it fixed only most of them. That is if you are seeing "pkgdep line without argument". No time to comment on your other posts in this thread...


----------



## jewsofeast (Oct 21, 2010)

New error now 


```
MGdbRead error: inconsitant field count at record 150. field count is 3 and should be 5
Assertion failed: (0), function MGdbRead, file MGdbRead.c, line 110.
Abort (core dumped)
```


----------



## fronclynne (Oct 21, 2010)

Is libMG part of ports-mgmt/portmanager?  Are you using portmanager here?

You might look at deleting as much as possible, upgrading the rest, and then reinstalling all of the stuff you need.


----------



## jewsofeast (Oct 22, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> Is libMG part of ports-mgmt/portmanager?  Are you using portmanager here?
> 
> You might look at deleting as much as possible, upgrading the rest, and then reinstalling all of the stuff you need.



I am unable to start kdm at the moment. Will like to delete all packages and reinstall. How do I do a complete rollback.


----------



## jewsofeast (Oct 23, 2010)

Removed all packages by doing -


```
# pkg_delete -f -a
rm -rf /var/db/pkg /var/db/ports* /usr/local
```


----------



## jewsofeast (Oct 26, 2010)

I managed to remove conflicting ports and reinstalled kde. Is it wise to use portmaster or I don't need to update ports/packages at all? Or should I update packages individually? What's the best way to update the ports if mandatory?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 26, 2010)

I use this script, and it has served me well for a long time now: http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=39092&postcount=37


----------



## SaveTheRbtz (Sep 14, 2011)

I use:

```
portmaster --check-depends -n
```


----------

